# My frame so far...



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Project frame for my 86 Regal. 1/4" wrap. bridge to come later


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup: how are you bending the metal?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

All bent by hand with clamps and presses to fit before welding into place.
no heat has been used so far


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you its been a long project so far.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you its been a long project so far.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you its been a long project so far.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks its been a long project so far,just aobout to start on the bridge


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Smoothed and rounded out now


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Clean work


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks ill try to stay current


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks real nice. Any mods to the frame or just wrapping it?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

just reinforcing the shit out of it. Funny thingis I don't plan on hopping much.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 14 2008, 09:22 AM~9689647
> *just reinforcing the shit out of it. Funny thingis I don't plan on hopping much.
> *


Nice to know its there if you decide to clown.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i like it


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

puttin in work out there in everrott ...

cascade class of 94 ..woo whoo!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

looks good, is this your first frame?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 14 2008, 02:36 AM~9688474
> *Clean work
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 14 2008, 10:24 AM~9689650
> *Nice to know its there if you decide to clown.
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes its my first frame,I had a 82 monte w.o. reinforcements but it didnt last long, so when i finally got around to doing this set up i wanted to do it right.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

How much would u charge now?considering the work that u put in :biggrin:. Not that phezzible huh, thats I can't figure out how they can do it for some of the prices I've seen on here,damn.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I couldnt imagine what i'd charge,all the pieces are wheel cutand all the filling is welded there will be no fillers here. That is an interesting question? anyone know what this would have cost?


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

Well on material,3 spool on 10 lbs.wire,oxy.and acte., grinding wheels,metal,I've figure about 1800,and thats walking away with about 1100 in labor(thats in 1/4'' ,and thats a bitch to work with using what u got).maybe alittle cheaper with 3/16,but not much.Just a little less time on bend and more on welding.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, Thanks for all the comments,I thought i'd have to weed through a bunch of bull shit and smart asses.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

You plan on plating the top of the crossmember too?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya but im not too sure what to do about the inside where all the shit comes through


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 14 2008, 07:11 PM~9694022
> *Ya but im not too sure what to do about the inside where all the shit comes through
> *



Couple of different ways to go about it.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Such as?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

GRIND OFF THE BAFELS, PLATE UNDERNEATH THE BAFEL ALL THE WAY TOWARDS THE TOP OF THE CROSSMEMBER, ALSO WELD SOME WASHERS FOR THE MOUNTING BOLTS OF YOUR A-ARMS.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Behind the cross member on the inner frame rails is what i meant. where all the brake and fuel lines run


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice! I love seeing frame buildup pics! :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I see you doing some big things in your future if your willing to do this good with what you have so far. hope to see yout 2nd and 3rd frames in the future!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you! My daughter is already hinting at wanting a low,stay tuned i guess


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 87 fleet (Apr 19, 2007)

nice work


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Latest pics..... rear end bridge.





































Nothing is molded in yet,just tagged in and waiting for final welds and more clean up work.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

the frames coming along nicely ima stay tuned


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

work looks real good homie. cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## piratelab (Jan 18, 2008)

comning out great especially since your doing it all by hand! We just finished up boxing an s10 frame at the shop. A lot of work but definatley well worth it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 22 2008, 05:17 PM~10005960
> *the frames coming along nicely ima stay tuned
> *


x2 looking really well built


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 14 2008, 02:36 AM~9688474
> *Clean work
> *



x2


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Impressive gives me motivation to try it on my own too bad I don't know shit about welding :cheesy: I'm diggin that bridge shit's tight. You boxed the frame fully in 1/4 inch??


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep it's all 1/4", Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I need some ideas for inside the front frame behind the cross member where the feul lines and brake lies come out,leave it alone?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 holy crap homie!! thats a nice looking frame,,,im also gonna do my first one here starting in summer,,i have a spare frame,,but heres my question,,,
i dont like the center of the frame on driver and pass side,,it looks flemsy and misplaced,,its buggin the crap outta me cuz it doesnt look sturdy so i wanna replace it and make it outta 1/4 or 3/16th,,just so i can can be satisfied,im also gonna install a 44 moonroof,,
what you used to cut the steel with?
:thumbsup: for this homie


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some shots of the center section,hope this helps. If not let me know,ill shoot more.



















this is the center body mount


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

you should change the setting when you upload the pics on photobucket so they are a little bigger. from what i can see though the frame is lookin great.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The last two pics. are cell phone pics,when i blew the up the became distorted. I figured better small than blurry


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 27 2008, 02:56 PM~10043974
> *The last two pics. are cell phone pics,when i blew the up the became distorted. I figured better small than blurry
> *


no doubt homie. no complaints here. small pics are better than no pics.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice work homie... You can help me with mine when your done..


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 27 2008, 04:07 PM~10044038
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *



Ive seen the pitbull frames! :thumbsup: 
Thanks


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

yea thats what im talking about!!,,
i cant believe how good this frame looks for being a first time,,
mad props homie,,i could only imagine how it would look chromed out
ooooooohhhh boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

One idea that crossed my mind is the Alsa (sp.) chrome paint,but being a street car it seemed a bit much


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 28 2008, 10:58 AM~10050110
> *One idea that crossed my mind is the Alsa (sp.) chrome paint,but being a street car it seemed a bit much
> *


spendy too..
what color you wanna do?
im gonna do an industrial paint that looks better than powder coating and its hella inexpensive maybe 40-70 bucks for a kit,,sprays easy too,,
it looks like dust coming out of the paint gun,,,lol


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going to stay with the factory body color,Dark red metallic. I would like to add a little more flake,nothing to extreme, I think I will use that on the frame too.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

What kind of welder are you using?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Millermatic 135 just a little 110v but so far it has done very well.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am going to take a shot at extending and wrapping my spare set of upper a-arms. see how it turns out


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

New pics.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

only problem i can fore see that may occur is that since u used a 6 inch channel it looks like. the coils may not always rest inside the channel. a tail could come out and the car will lift uneven. i would take that out and swap it for a channel thats 8 inches wide in my opinion. everything else looks nice homie


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

only springs that will fit that 6 inch channel is some 1 ton pre cuts other than that you will have to notch out the area where the spring goes


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

unless u do rear reverse deep cups for the cylinder top and bottom and weld about an inch of weld on the deep cup that would rest on top of the rear coil that would keep the coil from slopping around since the deep cup should keep it centered around ur cylinder this way the deep cup will keep the cylinder inside the channel if u put the cylinder holes in the middle of the channel


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Its 8" inside measurement


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh good deal homie the picture was disceiving then lol i thought it was 6 inches


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

.....Or it didnt happen! :biggrin: 



















Thank you for looking out though,thats the reason I'm keeping this topic up!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hell yea homie do it right or dont do it at all....
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice work homie


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 4 2008, 03:06 AM~10083593
> *Its 8" inside measurement
> *


thats what she said


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JerzeyDevil (May 20, 2006)

Thats some nice work... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Mar 4 2008, 01:04 AM~10083580
> *only springs that will fit that 6 inch channel is some 1 ton pre cuts other than that you will have to notch out the area where the spring goes
> *


also 2 ton precuts :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whats the OD of some 'pre-cut' 2 tons?


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

nice frame


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,Ill be back on the grind tomorrow after work more updates to come


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

nice and clean work homie


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 314 FA SHO (Aug 19, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## low86monteLS (Jan 29, 2008)

now dahz howz it'z done.like it hommie


----------



## low86monteLS (Jan 29, 2008)

dam hoomie dats some nice work. i got a 86 monte project. u got me 1/2 steping alday.
































































ant help on my build will help. can't find anything in WI. alot of talk but no show.?????????????????????????


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am in no position to give advice bro, this is my first frame and it is taking me forever. So i guess I would say take your time and research the shit you dont know about. This site is a good source of info, if you catch the search at the right time or ask reasonable questions.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT Back to work tomorrow,been doin' other things... more pics to come


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT Back to work tomorrow,been doin' other things... more pics to come


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT Back to work tomorrow,been doin' other things... more pics to come


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice looking work man.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 10 2008, 12:21 PM~10623793
> *TTT Back to work tomorrow,been doin' other things... more pics to come
> *


just wondering what u are using to grind all the welds? and what kind of discs?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i see you cut into the body bushing holes. whats your plan for that? other than that, looks nice


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 10 2008, 09:11 PM~10625119
> *i see you cut into the body bushing holes. whats your plan for that? other than that, looks nice
> *


Thats #5, it didnt come with one on the hump unless its GN. 

When I ordered my bushing kit, it was included so I popped it in there.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 11 2008, 10:21 AM~10627987
> *Thats #5, it didnt come with one on the hump unless its GN.
> 
> When I ordered my bushing kit, it was included so I popped it in there.
> *


wtf is up with that :around: 

fords are so damn hard to build :guns:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

That fucked my head up, I went and checked, no body mount there. Thanks!


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P RIP Shorty_@May 10 2008, 04:05 PM~10624802
> *just wondering what u are using to grind all the welds? and what kind of discs?
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I start with 4in. grinding wheels, and work my way up to finer pads.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FRAME IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE, I'M BUILDING 1 MYSELF TOO,


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good luck, post some pics.!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 16 2008, 09:34 AM~10670133
> *Good luck, post some pics.!
> *










g[/IMG]


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

USING ONLY STICK ROD


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Did you use a hole saw for the body mount holes?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 27 2008, 09:14 PM~10750540
> *Did you use a hole saw for the body mount holes?
> *


I think he torched it if you look at the pic that has the face shield there is a piece of the cut out right next to the needle nose pliers


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 27 2008, 11:14 PM~10750540
> *Did you use a hole saw for the body mount holes?
> *


its tourched alright, his a fitter-welder(combanation)...i seen the frame in person, and that fucker is gettin done right!!!it going to be one clean ass steet hopper for sure. muchprops to my homie BOILER....


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 27 2008, 09:14 PM~10750540
> *Did you use a hole saw for the body mount holes?
> *


i used the torch and a pencil grinder,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 28 2008, 06:26 AM~10752653
> *Nice!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks much props 4 urs too, is looking good, not many people realize how much work takes to do a real wrap frame, but if u do it urself, u have more pride


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@May 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10751056
> *I think he torched it if you look at the pic that has the face shield there is a piece of the cut out right next to the needle nose pliers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 28 2008, 08:38 PM~10758756
> *:biggrin:
> *


See I'm keepin an eye on you lol  

Regalrider frame is looking good keep it up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your getting down on the frame bro it looks tight


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> See I'm keepin an eye on you lol
> :biggrin:


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Lookin good homie! Do they know your wrapping the frame cause you weigh like 560 pounds not cause of hydros? :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im down to 549.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looks real good ,cant wait to start on mine now ...


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

looks real good ,cant wait to start on mine now ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have more pics. but I am having photobucket issues


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work to both of you homies, keep us updated


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a few more... cleaning up edges, smoothing shit out and finishing the front.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hell yea... frame looks great! I'll eventually have the resources to build my own frames, till then I'll just watch builds like these!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Its more of an investment in time than anything,raw materials arent that bad.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i even have a hook up at a local metal shop... thing is i have to buy a big beefy welder. I'm honestly to concerned with having something to cruise right now. I'll stick with rebuilding them for awhile longer.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been using a 110v wire feed. and I went and got a spare frame to fuck with so I didnt have to take shit apart until it was necessary


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

GOT TO LOVE THEM TIGER DISC


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY GUYS I AM JUST STARTING ON REINFORCING MY FIRST FRAME, 86 MONTE . ANY WHERE TO START FIRST OR JUST START FROM ONE END AND WORK TO THE OTHER ? WHAT WOULD BE YOUR SUGGESTION ON 3/16 OR USE 1/4 INCH?? NOT PLANNING ON BIG TIME HOPPING JUST WANT TO BE SAFE ON 3 WHEELIN AND MILD HOPPING.DONT WANT BUCKLED QUARTER PANELS ETC.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive used 1/4 on all four sides front to back with a bridge.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

nice job, keep up the good work


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

that looks good some good welders out there this is motivation thanks alot keep up the posts,ics and good work! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was on pace to finish the frame today and ran out of wire. 
:machinegun: :twak:  :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 22 2008, 05:04 PM~10927148
> *I was on pace to finish the frame today and ran out of wire.
> :machinegun:  :twak:    :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


at least u almost finish, i still have to flip it and do the top side


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Jun 22 2008, 03:03 PM~10926389
> *that looks good some good welders out there this is motivation thanks alot keep up the posts,ics and good work! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I still have to cut out my diff. plate but that should be the last piece.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice homie


----------



## my cutty (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2008, 07:50 AM~10918990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are doin this frame for single or a double?????


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

DOUBLE ALL DAY LONG


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine is a single pump not a hopper,guess I did over do it


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY I AM WONDERING WHAT THE PURPOSE OF THE C CLAMPS ,AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING AND FOR WHAT REASON,I AM DOING MY FRAME AS WE SPEAK AND NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE DOING , NOT HATIN I AM NEW TO THIS


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

In my case the c-clamps did most of the metal bending. Except for a few I bent with the storm drain in front of my house. As far as the reenforcing goes should be self explainatory (sp) I cant speak much on the split belly I don't know too much about it I am not into hopping.


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

for your frist time looks like you' ve done it a time or two . What I like is your takeing the time to pay attention to detail and rolling and smoothing all your welds this is truly take ing pride in what you do and produceing good clean work 
I was raised with the saying quality not quanity and to take pride in what you do .
keep up the good work and the topic


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have had this car for 10+ yrs. no one has done anything to it but me and friends makes it all worth it. Its been wrecked stolen two motors I keep it going. so when it came time to do the frame I had to keep the same attitude.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

i take it as your a oil field welder. i can see your rig in the background on one of the pics.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Jun 23 2008, 09:19 PM~10937076
> *i take it as your a oil field welder. i can see your rig in the background on one of the pics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jun 23 2008, 07:56 PM~10936296
> *HEY I AM WONDERING WHAT THE PURPOSE OF THE C CLAMPS ,AND WHAT ARE YOU DOING AND FOR WHAT REASON,I AM DOING MY FRAME AS WE SPEAK AND NOT SURE WHAT YOU ARE DOING , NOT HATIN I AM NEW TO THIS
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE, THAT'S WHY WE HERE 4 IN THE FIRST PLACE TO SHARE IDEAS, THE PICS SHOW THE C CLAMPS CLOSING THE GAP ON THE CROSS MEMBER, THIS IS CALLED A SPLITBELLY R SRINKBELLY, IT BENIFETS U IN FEW WAYS LIKE , UR COILS SHOULD FIT BETTER, AND U WNT HAVE TO EXTEND UR A ARMS , BUT LIKE HOMIE SAID, I'M DOING THIS CAUSE I'M BUILDING IT 4 FRIENDLY HOPPIN COMPETITION,


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 23 2008, 07:38 PM~10936144
> *Mine is a single pump not a hopper,guess I did over do it
> *


BUT IT LOOKS REALLY NICE AND U WILL HAVE A FRAME 4 A LONG TIME


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya true!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## backbumpercaprice (Nov 30, 2004)

keep the good jobs going 
really nice work


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

GOOD SHIT PIMPIM


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

TRUELY INSPIRATIONAL ,minimal tools and gettin shit done properly thats what i call dedication looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 13 2008, 09:05 PM~9686994
> *Project frame for my 86 Regal. 1/4" wrap. bridge to come later
> *


Any pics of how you did the ears on the frame? :dunno:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Not yet, I just started cutting everything out, going to learn as I go like I've been doing. I will put some up when I figure it out.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

You mean where the upper arms mount in front right?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2008, 06:41 PM~11115405
> *TRUELY INSPIRATIONAL ,minimal tools and gettin shit done properly thats what i call dedication looks great! :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you very much.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 17 2008, 09:16 PM~11117492
> *Not yet, I just started cutting everything out, going to learn as I go like I've been doing.  I will put some up when I figure it out.
> *


Cool, were in the same boat! :biggrin: I'm interested to see if what's in your head is in my head as well.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 17 2008, 09:17 PM~11117503
> *You mean where the upper arms mount in front right?
> *


Yeah, where the shaft bolts up to the frame with the two bolts.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

All ive done there is cut the "dome" out from under the ear piece with the bolt holes. The plan (for now) is to use flat plate from the cross member to the edge of the frame. underneath where the ears are and tie it into the plate on the outer edge of the frame rail. Then I will make plates to put on the flat part of the "ears" where the bolts go through.

If some one has a better idea I am all ears. That seems to make the most sense to me.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any picture avail of this area already done? TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

what did u do with your gas and brake lines that are inside the frame rails, just relocate them?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I havent yet but thats the plan


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Brought home the next project! 1965 Super Sport!



















:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 29 2008, 01:48 AM~11203299
> *Brought home the next project! 1965 Super Sport!
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


bad move,now the regal will never get done :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya it will the Impala is pretty motivating. I should be painting frame pretty soon! I haven't been taking too many pics.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

OK I have new pics. will post tomorrow.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I cant stop getting new projects either!!!!!

Keep up the good work

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 30 2008, 12:18 PM~11214552
> *I cant stop getting new projects either!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO BUT THEY NEVER TURN INTO A COMPLETED CAR


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2008, 10:42 AM~11215161
> *ME TOO BUT THEY NEVER TURN INTO A COMPLETED CAR
> *


Must be a NY thing-I have the same problem


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragu_@Jul 30 2008, 05:01 PM~11216685
> *Must be a NY thing-I have the same problem
> *


 :0 :yessad: whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Ragu (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2008, 07:32 PM~11219926
> *:0  :yessad: whats up bro  :biggrin:
> *


Not much man-you? Still got the Buick?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

More Buildup Pics!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill get some up soon, wife was in an accident, things are moving slow


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn life keeps getting in the way of building lowriders...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a matter of smoothing it out for paint now though, I can see the finish line


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The bottom side is pretty much ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 14 2008, 01:44 PM~11343223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE TO SEE SOMEONE TAKING THE TIME TO DO SHIT THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lots of hours into this thing.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 14 2008, 01:55 PM~11343345
> *Lots of hours into this thing.
> *


yeah but when you lay that powdercoat, or Paint down, it will be all worth the work


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey at least u picked an easy frame. molding this blazer frame is a pain in the ass. looking good!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good homie,keep it up


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Heres the latest, thanks for the compliments too! I'd like to see more of the other frames too. Keep me updated!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

up


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

frame looks awesome homie


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks man, It's tough being this close to finishing.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

nice work cant wait to see the finished product...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am getting anxious to see it done too!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

up


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks man, back to work in a few minutes! Going to go sweat my ass off, close to 95 today.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

up


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

wat u using to weld that ????


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 16 2008, 07:12 PM~11359576
> *Thanks man, back to work in a few minutes! Going to go sweat my ass off, close to 95 today.
> *


dont be mad ... about 95 degree weather .. that aint bad .. out in missouri it gets high 80's you can cut the muggy air with a knife


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah that the problem here too, its been really muggy. And having all the welding gear on ontop of that, I've probably dropped 5 lbs. in sweat. (not that it hurts)


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 18 2008, 03:30 AM~11368691
> *Yeah that the problem here too, its been really muggy. And having all the welding gear on ontop of that, I've probably dropped 5 lbs. in sweat. (not that it hurts)
> *


thats crazy . i remember a 99 degree show date in Burien .years ago and i was cool as a cucumber .. 99 degree days out here is nuts .. 

did i ever ask what part of everett your from ? used to live over across from fred meyer on Holly Dr. and over off 41st st .. 

i miss good ol everett!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Right near where snohomish, everett and mill creek meet.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 18 2008, 07:04 AM~11369978
> *Right near where snohomish, everett and mill creek meet.
> *


ah ha ,, i got a little idea there.. some where between 128th and 164th :biggrin:
i bet its grown alot in the last 8 years .. i know the houses out there aint no joke anymore

keep working on that rider 

and isnt summer slam coming up soon ( Arlington Airport this year? ) last i heard ..


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im not sure when that is, I've only been to two shows this yer. Been hiding in the cave, welding


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, guess its this Saturday.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 21 2008, 05:07 PM~11402638
> *Wow, guess its this Saturday.
> *


go get some inspiration and bring me back some pics :biggrin: 

used to be plenty of lowriders at their shows .. and mini truckin coverage but thats due to them being a mini truck club .


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A couple friends of mine are into minis, its fun to argue back and forth. One has a sick sick nissan. Its insane, I have to give him props. He has been building this frame with me


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 29 2008, 11:10 AM~11471937
> *TTT
> *


anything new homie?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just decided to cut off the rear lower arm mounts and make my own, I keep getting ideas that are making shit take longer. It looked funny with those un reinforced mounts sticking out of this beefy ass frame.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill have some pics. up this weekend, three day weekend, my wife wont see much of me.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I plate over the mounts and use longer hardware... looks great keep up the good work


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 29 2008, 02:35 PM~11473178
> *I plate over the mounts and use longer hardware...  looks great keep up the good work
> *



I think thats what I;m doing too, easier thatn cutting them off.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 29 2008, 02:05 PM~11473397
> *I think thats what I;m doing too, easier thatn cutting them off.
> *


sounds good homie.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

Damn, this is a professional looking frame! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:

So what materials tools have you used so far for the wrap?

- millermatic 135 (how's this welder working for you, it's not overheating on you?)
- 4" angle grinder
- C-Clamps
- 1/4" metal sheets (what are you using to cut the pattern out?) 

Been thinking about buying a welder and rebuilding my battery rack, but I know one thing leads to another and I'll end up trying to reinforce or wrap the frame sooner or later. Just want to get a good idea of what I'm getting into before jumping in.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

You got most of it down, I've been cutting the patterns out with 4 1/2" angle grinder...well about ten of those so far. and lots and lots of cutting discs. The welder has done fine, my breaker cuts out before the welder gets anything too hot. The front cross member is done in 3/8" and everything else is 1/4' steel on all four sides. I'm definatly not a professional this has been done by two people in a tiny two car garage! thank you for the compliment though. Post your build up in here if ya do. I know how the projects can get out of hand this is a street frame that has turned into something you might use on a tank.


----------



## CADILLACIN (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks good, Are you using a flap disk to smooth it out?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I start with grinder and work my way up to 80 gr. flap disc.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill have some more shots up tomorrow, Today I stumbled down to grab something out of the shop, somehow I ended up down there til 4:00 afternoon grinding. I have lived in my garage all weekend. All thats left are the front spring pockets as far as fab work goes.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 1 2008, 01:04 AM~11487795
> *You got most of it down, I've been cutting the patterns out with 4 1/2" angle grinder...well about ten of those so far. and lots and lots of cutting discs. The welder has done fine, my breaker cuts out before the welder gets anything too hot. The front cross member is done in 3/8" and everything else is 1/4' steel on all four sides. I'm definatly not a professional this has been done by two people in a tiny two car garage! thank you for the compliment though. Post your build up in here if ya do. I know how the projects can get out of hand this is a street frame that has turned into something you might use on a tank.
> *


Thanks. I'll post up in here once I get started.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Latest..taken this morning.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW YOU ARE GOING 1/4 INCH THROUGH OUT, LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I used 3/8" on the front cross member, Just in case it smacks the ground.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

mayne thats a hella nice frame

makes me wanna go ahead and start on mine


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do it, post it up in here if you want. I haven't seen many other frame topics


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few more from today, frame kicked my ass this weekend. I can still feel the vibration of the grinder in my hands.






























































My whole shop is deep in dust and shavings!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any suggestions for good paint and primer? Color match to the body,or use different color?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

JEE I DID NOT EVEN HAVE TO POST A NEW TOPIC YOU GOT ALL THE PICS HERE HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: RIGHT ON MAN LOOKS GREAT ,KEEP THE PICS COMIN!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Score one for searching, thats a rarity here. Thanks main!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 3 2008, 08:58 PM~11510617
> *Score one for searching, thats a rarity here. Thanks main!
> *


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Updates coming later on, my wife is out with the camera at my daughters soccer game.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

OK, today I took on the spring pocket. I have been dreading this area but it wasn't as bad as I though it would be.

Before..(other side)































































And finished the lower rear link brackets....


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good homie! surprised you got work done today haha.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Your frame is looking good bro. Do you plan on adding any gussets to the a arm mounts?


----------



## mtz509 (Jan 29, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Sep 8 2008, 12:37 AM~11545667
> *Your frame is looking good bro.  Do you plan on adding any gussets to the a arm mounts?
> *


 Yes, pipe down the middle for the cylinder and on the outsides too


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

What is the diameter of pro hopper cylinders? Need to know and I am away from mine right now!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks real good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks bro!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 8 2008, 01:56 PM~11550243
> *What is the diameter of pro hopper cylinders? Need to know and I am away from mine right now!
> *


the gold ones?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think they are black


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

if so the diameter of the casing is 1 1/2"


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

alright the black ones are 1 5/8"


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fuckin' sweet man, I am trying to come up on a hole saw! (or two)


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

for sure homie. if you end up buying some get the ones from home depot. i think the brand is ridgid.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hows your project coming along?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

dead stop homie hahaha. just waiting on some money so i can get the motor. getting pretty close to the deadline haha. there is gonna be some pissed off people if i dont make it over to tri cities in 2 weeks


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

You can come check it out, if you like it put something down and well write out a deal! Let's get that thing done main!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah bro i just dont know how long its gonna take to get the rest of it. i have no income for now so money is hard to come by haha.


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

here is were my project stands..

before...









after...









and the firewall painted...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

nice looking welds...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Your call, let me know, I am in no hurry!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Sep 8 2008, 03:39 PM~11550575
> *nice looking welds...
> *



Thanks man, a good friend of mine has done most of the welding. Just the two of us have done this thing. Both of us work and have kids plus he's in school its been a long process. We get a few hours in when ever we can.


----------



## not stock hydros (Feb 28, 2003)

awsome job. how much shit you got in your eyes even with a face sheild? i hate grindn


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I usually double up w. saftey glasses and a face shield can't be fuckin with my eyes! I have gotten flash burn a few times just from being in close quarters while welding. That shit sucks.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Up


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Man.........and i thougt i could weld....frame looks sweet Homie
keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish I could take credit for the welds. That is all done by a very good friend of mine, who jumped into this with me when another "friend" backed out of a deal and ripped me off! Thanks for looking!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 13 2008, 10:08 PM~11597055
> *I wish I could take credit for the welds. That is all done by a very good friend of mine, who jumped into this with me when another "friend" backed out of a deal and ripped me off! Thanks for looking!
> *


you have a long day at work homie? :biggrin: lol


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Sep 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11597060
> *you have a long day at work homie? :biggrin: lol
> *



:banghead: :around: :nono: :nosad: :420:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

few pic of mine


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ALMOST SIX MONTHS OF WORK, BUT ITS ALL WORTH, NOW GOT MY HOMIE SIC713 TO PAINT IT, HE ALWAYS GETS DOWN ON HIS PAINTS  








BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fuckin nice!, I think I am going to go with powdercoat. Thats a serious set up for the rear arms, What else you doing back there?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11670829
> *Fuckin nice!, I think I am going to go with powdercoat. Thats a serious set up for the rear arms, What else you doing back there?
> *


right now i'm fixing to work on the rear end, it's already reinforced, but, it's ugly, got to decide if to modified it, or start with a stock one, i will try to post pics of therear suspension
found one


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

That is some serious lift, I dont want to hop mine much, I've already ruined one car that way, I love this Regal too much. Mine is just for lay and play and three wheel


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Frame came out nice Homie!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks good... I was wondering why you didn't just run straight rear trailing arms? 
Since you made custom made 1 off mounts ? Or did i miss where you explained that?
Or is it just to be different? Thanks
Keep up the good work....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 24 2008, 04:41 AM~11683631
> *Frame came out nice Homie!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, KEEP ON LOWRIDING


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 24 2008, 07:24 AM~11683746
> *Looks good... I was wondering why you didn't just run straight rear trailing arms?
> Since you made custom made 1 off mounts ?  Or did i miss where you explained that?
> Or is it just to be different? Thanks
> ...



there is a very good reason for doing them that way.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 24 2008, 05:24 AM~11683746
> *Looks good... I was wondering why you didn't just run straight rear trailing arms?
> Since you made custom made 1 off mounts ?  Or did i miss where you explained that?
> Or is it just to be different? Thanks
> ...


WELL , i did should have leave them alone, but during all this time, u run into diferent ideas , but either way it should work fine


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:tears: thanks for puttin houston in the map with a nice back yard build :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

don't worrie about ur homies making fun of u , because u take accurate measurements, they will learn one day  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

so whats wrong with the sucky frame?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats a nice Olds. I am picking up a cutlass this weekend!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 24 2008, 05:23 PM~11689809
> *so whats wrong with the sucky frame?
> *


lol, couldnt handle 60 + inches,  , but with a few mods, it could b a good frame again


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 24 2008, 05:25 PM~11689834
> *Thats a nice Olds. I am picking up a cutlass this weekend!
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 24 2008, 07:29 PM~11689876
> *lol, couldnt handle 60 + inches,   , but with a few mods, it could b a good frame again
> *


  a need one for my mc. its wreck and the passanger side tire rubs the wheel well when i turn some times


----------



## Bump (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing you may think of doing is have someone madrel bend your rear arms, or slice them and bend them that way. it would be a cleaner look. is the blue frame what you built and progress pics have been posted since or is the blue one old and your doing another?


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Sep 20 2008, 02:12 PM~11652683
> *few pic of mine
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE I MIGHT BE DOIN MY FRAME ALSO..I WAS JUST WONDERIN..DID U GRIND DOWN ALL THE RUST TO BEAR METAL OR GET IT SAND BLASTED OR JUST PRIMER RIGHT OVER IT..PEOPLE R TELLING ME I SHOULD GET IT SANDBLASTED...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Sep 24 2008, 05:32 PM~11689900
> *One thing you may think of doing is have someone madrel bend your rear arms, or slice them and bend them that way. it would be a cleaner look. is the blue frame what you built and progress pics have been posted since or is the blue one old and your doing another?
> *


lower trailing arms do have a slight degree bend, hopefully they will look bettr when chrome, yes this blue frame is going to replace, the blue cuttys old frame


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Sep 24 2008, 05:37 PM~11689944
> *HEY HOMIE I MIGHT BE DOIN MY FRAME  ALSO..I WAS JUST WONDERIN..DID U GRIND DOWN ALL THE  RUST TO BEAR METAL OR GET IT SAND BLASTED OR JUST PRIMER RIGHT OVER IT..PEOPLE R TELLING ME I SHOULD GET IT SANDBLASTED...
> *


sand blasting is the way to go, but sometimes it;s hard to find a place to do it, but u can also clean it by using a simple 4'' grinder and a wire wheel, way cheaper, i used that and tiger disc, i will post pics of some of the stuff that i used, on this frame


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I used a wire wheel too, worked good enough!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 24 2008, 08:53 PM~11690076
> *I used a wire wheel too, worked good enough!
> *


wire wheel on the grinder works real nice :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Except for the fly away wires in my neck! caught two of those that stuck pretty good. :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 24 2008, 10:31 PM~11691006
> *Except for the fly away wires in my neck! caught two of those that stuck pretty good.  :thumbsdown:
> *


haha i hate that shit pulling them out of my cloths for hours it seems


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Wasn't knocking your design... i was just looking for more insight into why you did what you did....
Just to be different? or is there a engineering/geometry reason ?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Sep 26 2008, 05:03 AM~11704423
> *Wasn't knocking your design... i was just looking for more insight into why you did what you did....
> Just to be different? or is there a engineering/geometry reason ?
> *


YES, there's is a little geometry going in there, the upper trailing arm mounts are been relocated in an angle,facing the rear end upper mounts that way when u make a three wheel , there will b less streess on ur rear suspension, plus u get a stiffer lock up


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Front spring pockets!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

How do I move this to post your rides? seems that it should be there instead.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

looks great, are you plating the top of the crossmember


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

More than likley, just waiting to figure out exactly how I will do the engine mounts


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

UP


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 5 2008, 09:01 PM~11785267
> *How do I move this to post your rides? seems that it should be there instead.
> *


id put it in project rides......all you gotta do is p/m a moderator and ask them


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 29 2008, 11:57 AM~10058594
> *Millermatic 135 just a little 110v but so far it has done very well.
> *


post pics of welder just a 110 with gas right


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Should I keep it like this.......









Or use gussets like this......


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 6 2008, 05:25 PM~11795513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would go with this homie. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice topic!!! :biggrin: Both frames look good!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any updates on the other frame builds? Any new frame builds? :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Top


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you really need to gusset as close to the bolt as you can with out interfering with it and as high as you can. the arm will attempt to pry the ears to te outside of the rail when the suspention drops out and then want to colapse toward the engine when the car lands. 

OVER ENGENEERING IS NOT A BAD THING. 
disclaimer: It is spelled right ,in the JUANDIKCTIONARY O.0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i would put some vertical gussets in there. from the top by the bolt hole down.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have something I am going to try, If it work out Ill post up later!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 12 2008, 02:05 PM~11843138
> *I have something I am going to try, If it work out Ill post up later!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Its nice, just waiting on photobucket


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah that shit looks serious bro,nice job!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had that idea stuck in my head.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 12 2008, 09:22 PM~11845103
> *I've had that idea stuck in my head.
> *


well i like it,how much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

You dont want my head, its fuckin broken. Dont let one good idea lead you the wrong way. Mostly full of malted hops, naked chicks and cobwebs


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11845262
> *You dont want my head, its fuckin broken. Dont let one good idea lead you the wrong way. Mostly full of malted hops, naked chicks and cobwebs
> *


 :scrutinize: i dont want your head ,do i? :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Your right, guess its not broken! But local pick up only no shipping.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 12 2008, 07:13 PM~11845044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!!! Im'ma have to steal some of those ideas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Oct 13 2008, 10:45 AM~11849360
> *Nice work!!! Im'ma have to steal some of those ideas!!! :biggrin:
> *


I think I have the cut-outs still, :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

After next weekend its all off to powdercoat and chrome! Called the powdercoater today!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 13 2008, 01:59 PM~11851034
> *After next weekend its all off to powdercoat and chrome! Called the powdercoater today!
> *


 :0 :0 this is gonna be hurtin some feelings. let me know if you want some help. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

hurting feeling?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 13 2008, 05:59 PM~11851034
> *After next weekend its all off to powdercoat and chrome! Called the powdercoater today!
> *


 :0 now the fun part begins :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont think the swap over will be too bad, I ve had this car apart so many fuckin times!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im getting im patient for the weekend, bout to call in sick!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 01:43 PM~11858231
> *Im getting im patient for the weekend, bout to call in sick!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: id do it! :biggrin: seriously i would!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ive done it a few times, then showed up the next day dirty and once with flashburn from welding!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 14 2008, 11:09 PM~11864306
> *Ive done it a few times, then showed up the next day dirty and once with flashburn from welding!
> *


 :roflmao: BUSTED!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yezzir! Fuck it! I'm sure ill be doing the same thing this spring/summer and coming back with a calloused switch finger!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt hows it goin?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12051340
> *ttt hows it goin?
> *


he said he was gonna sell me the frame so he could work on one of his other projects :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I finished the other side, just want to go through it one more time and its off to powder coaters.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 06:57 PM~12051361
> *he said he was gonna sell me the frame so he could work on one of his other projects :biggrin:
> *



You covering the shipping? :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

PUTTNG SUSPENSION BACK TOGETHER


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Nov 15 2008, 06:31 PM~12166801
> *PUTTNG SUSPENSION BACK TOGETHER
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW MAN YOU HAVE DONE A LOT OF WORK!! GETS ME MOTIVATED WHEN I SEE THIS HAPPINEN, GOT TO GET OFF MY ASS AND GET AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER AND GET OUT TO MY FRAME AND FINISH REINFORCING IT. I AM WONDERING ABOUT THE BODY,HOW IT WILL FIT ON YOUR FRAME WITH THE 1/4 INCH WRAP AND YOU DID NOT LEAVE AN AREA WHERE THE BODY MOUNTS GO IF THE FRAME WILL SIT ANY HIGHER?? NOT HATIN ALL NEW TO THIS AND IS MY FIRST FRAME THAT I REINFORCED. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK I HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR POST ALL ALONG!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry I missed your post. I have been painting my house and haven't checked in a while. As far as my frame goes the body will be 1/4"higher.
the body mount holes in my frame were trashed. I figured it easier to do it this way than to try and fix them.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

HEY NO PROBS HOMIE, ONE OTHER GUY THAT WAS IN THE SAME BOAT SAID ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS GET LONGER BODY MOUNT BOLTS TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE. I AM JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IF THERE IS ANY THING ELSE THAT MIGHT BE AFFECTED BY THE BODY BEING 1/4 INCH HIGHER,MEANING STEERING,ETC.??


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

Very Nice Frame! Its Gonna Be One Killer Ride When Your Done With! Seeing Your Car Makes Me Wanna Work On Mine!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Dec 4 2008, 05:54 AM~12332296
> *HEY NO PROBS HOMIE, ONE OTHER GUY THAT WAS IN THE SAME BOAT SAID ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS GET LONGER BODY MOUNT BOLTS TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE. I AM JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT IF THERE IS ANY THING ELSE THAT MIGHT BE AFFECTED BY THE BODY BEING 1/4 INCH HIGHER,MEANING STEERING,ETC.??
> *


No, its all separate from the body :biggrin:


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah your right, never thought about that . :uh: HAD A BRAIN FART THERE !! OR AS WE SAY SMART LIKE HOCKEY PUCK....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

It happens! Its driving me nuts that I haven't touched the frame all week!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ITS NICE TO HAVE SOMEONE COME OVER AND GET GOING TOGETHER ON THE FRAME AND BULLSHIT ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES TO BE HAD WHEN ALL THE HARDWORK IS OVER


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2008, 06:44 PM~12525910
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn dog are you hopping that in the garage or car port or something?


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 25 2008, 07:41 PM~12526974
> *damn dog are you hopping that in the garage or car port or something?
> *


 :roflmao: its a carport next to the garage, it got damage when hurrican ike, , and a little more earlier today :biggrin: with the hoppin


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2008, 01:30 AM~12528725
> *:roflmao: its a carport next to the garage, it got damage when hurrican ike, , and a little more earlier today :biggrin:  with the hoppin
> *



thats crazy whats your lockup in the rear and how high can you pull a 3 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 25 2008, 11:41 PM~12528802
> *thats  crazy whats your lockup in the rear and how high can you pull a 3 wheel :thumbsup:
> *


about a 40 '' lock up, it does a high 3, will post pic of 3 later


----------



## mr cholo 713 (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 25 2008, 04:44 PM~12525910
> *FINALLY DONE!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nombre te aventaste wuey y que corre o pura traila ta conmadre


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks tight bro


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr cholo 713_@Dec 26 2008, 02:45 AM~12529396
> *nombre te aventaste wuey y que corre o pura traila ta conmadre
> *


gracias tocayo si corre , pero no hay donde dar la vuelta


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 26 2008, 01:48 AM~12528856
> *about a 40 '' lock up, it does a high 3, will post pic of 3 later
> *



damn cant wait to see the high 3 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Dec 26 2008, 12:03 PM~12530750
> *damn cant wait to see the high 3  :biggrin:
> *


HERE U GO HOMIE


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2008, 07:16 PM~12554035
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I dont have to worry about going to work now! Back to the Regal.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 5 2009, 11:37 AM~12610988
> *Well, I dont have to worry about going to work now! Back to the Regal.
> *


hows ur frame coming along homie


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I lost my fucking job so I should have plenty of time to work on it. I havent done shit in a few weeks because of the holidays and all. So far I have gotten most of the holes drilled out. (buy stock for the company that makes hole saws for sears) Other than that progress should be good from here on out.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 5 2009, 03:29 PM~12613073
> *Well I lost my fucking job so I should have plenty of time to work on it. I havent done shit in a few weeks because of the holidays and all. So far I have gotten most of the holes drilled out. (buy stock for the company that makes hole saws for sears) Other than that progress should be good from here on out.
> *


not goog about losing ur job, hopefully u get 1 soon, pretty slow on jobs all over the country, but at lest u have time to wrk on ur frame


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

All the holes are drilled, appointment is set up for the powder coating. Its on now.


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Nasty 3 wheel homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jd's64impala (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2008, 08:16 PM~12554035
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: thats what im talkin about hell yea


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few more shots from today.... Off to the blaster and powder coater next Sat.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 11 2009, 01:20 PM~12670472
> *A few more shots from today.... Off to the blaster and powder coater next Sat.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 11 2009, 04:22 PM~12672138
> *Looks good Homie
> *


x2


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

nice frame work everyone


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 11 2009, 04:20 PM~12670472
> *A few more shots from today.... Off to the blaster and powder coater next Sat.
> 
> 
> ...


damn man i just went from page one watchin this build, if u still dont have a job i have a idea what u can start doin for some cash. nice job u gave me alot of ideas i just got a extra frame for my regal im gonna start doin the same thing

beatiful frame! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Jan 11 2009, 06:33 PM~12672688
> *damn man i just went from page one watchin this build, if u still dont have a job i have a idea what u can start doin for some cash. nice job u gave me alot of ideas  i just got a extra frame for my regal im gonna start doin the same thing
> 
> beatiful frame! :biggrin:
> *



That's great! Thank you. My garage is tiny though. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Post your work in here too!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah that frame came out tight!you did a good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

so after its all said an done, whats some tips u figured out along the way? what would u ave done different?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good question. I guess the most important thing I did was take my time.
I did a lot of reading and asked questions that needed to be answered before I started slapping on the metal. Hopefully my next one will go quicker now that I have a clue.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ialso learned that flashburn is a bitch! And I don't like it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 12 2009, 01:54 AM~12676276
> *Ialso learned that flashburn is a bitch! And I don't like it.
> *


you sound like a girl........flash burn makes you a man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jd's64impala_@Jan 9 2009, 06:31 PM~12656464
> *:yes: thats what im talkin about hell yea
> *


man that ride iz sicc :biggrin: i think im gettin a woody :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Doing this full time instead of a few hours at a time is nice. spent the whole day smoothing things out a bit more!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Powder coating is all set up, now I hope we can move this heavy bastard.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice work on da frame i liked da way it turned out :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 12 2009, 01:54 AM~12676276
> *Ialso learned that flashburn is a bitch! And I don't like it.
> *


haha yeh thats why soem of those helmets are 400$ they are well worth it , if u spend a hole day welding an u can still see fine u appreciate it


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's finished! Finally off of that scary ass rotisserie. Now the real fun begins! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow shitty pic. I'll take better ones tomorrow.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 15 2009, 11:27 AM~12713109
> *ttt
> *


good job on the frame bro i've never done a frame either but you gave me alot of insperation to wrap my frame for my 68 impala fastback, how many sheets of metal did you use ? and how much was the metal? thanck for the info and insperation :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I used almost two 4x8 sheets of 1/4" and less than half os 4x8 sheet of 3/8". The 3/8" is for the rear end reinforcement but I used it for the bottom of the front cross member


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 14 2009, 11:12 PM~12709664
> *It's finished! Finally off of that scary ass rotisserie. Now the real fun begins!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :yes: :yes:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 11 2009, 01:20 PM~12670472
> *A few more shots from today.... Off to the blaster and powder coater next Sat.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WRK ON UR FRAME HOMIE,  WRAPPN A FRAME IS NOT EASY , IT TAKES A LOT OF DEDICATION, BUT IT'S WELL WORTH IT, its been about half a month since i finished mine, and i have recieve a lot of props 4 my work on the frame, i'm sure u will too


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing it powder coated.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 15 2009, 08:24 PM~12718116
> *NICE WRK ON UR FRAME HOMIE,   WRAPPN A FRAME IS NOT EASY , IT TAKES A LOT OF DEDICATION, BUT IT'S WELL WORTH IT, its been about half a month since i finished mine, and i have recieve  a lot of props 4 my work on the frame, i'm sure u will too
> *


 Thank you.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally found the right color for the powdercoat.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 29 2008, 06:16 PM~12554035
> *HERE U GO HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


that cutty is sick...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jan 16 2009, 12:02 PM~12724117
> *Finally found the right color for the powdercoat.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work man. I wish I could weld like that! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got out to the blaster just a waiting game now...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Now I am going to start the process of building the rear end


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, that was easier than expected. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Podercoatowned, My frame was too heavy for their rack! :biggrin: I found another place. Should have new pics up soon


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Painting the block tomorrow.....



















Adding all the good stuff this weekend...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Painted today....


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Almost finished!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Looking real clean


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I should have the frame back next saturday!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Painted the intake too. much better now. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

looking real good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 2 2009, 07:40 PM~12886710
> *looking real good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's easy to make good progress when your not working! I guess this is the bright side of being unemployed :angry:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

what's up homie well finally got my topic on my cutty started. here's the address
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=457095


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sometimes ya' need help from the pro's. I let my daughter come hang out now that all the welding is done. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

ttt

just read the whole thing..............impressive 

good work.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,I just started reading yours too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

I envy your engine.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice build up, the motor is looking real good. I think you might have trouble with the headers though. The frame sits where the collectors end.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

If they dont fit Ill get other ones. That has crossed my mind. Thank you!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 5 2009, 11:02 PM~12922233
> *I envy your engine.
> *



Painting that thing was scary, I havent touched a gun in quite a while.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 5 2009, 10:25 AM~12914226
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt, just read ur sig, it says my regal frame wrap and someone else too??? :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've told a few people to post up in here.


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2009, 03:46 AM~12932736
> *I've told a few people to post up in here.
> *


that's smart....so it's all in one spot.


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 1 2009, 02:42 AM~12872527
> *Almost finished!
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait to see this car done!!! Much respect for doin' alot of the work in your garage!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to have it wrapped up mid to late may. I just bought all the paint supplies for the body today!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 7 2009, 01:28 PM~12935207
> *can't wait to see this car done!!! Much respect for doin' alot of the work in your garage!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man! That the way it should be done. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Frame will be ready to pick up tomorrow! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's back!!! The powdercoater did a great job.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, time to go get at it! coffee first.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 11 2009, 09:05 AM~12971912
> *Well, time to go get at it! coffee first.
> *


ARE YOU GONA HAVE ALL CHROME UNDERCARAIGE


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Just the uppers for now, Ill add stuff as I go. As a temp fix I am going to powder it for now. Probably do some chrome for next year.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Todays progress......Bolted on the Pro Hopper adjustables.


















And a new chrome oil pan......










 :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

u got the frame back on my birthday! what a special and memorable day! u have folks waiting!! have fun


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well happy late birthday bro! Waiting for what?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone used headers like that on a regal?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looking good brother! 

and i been hearing lowriding in everett has died down .. i dont think so


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 12 2009, 01:17 AM~12980982
> *looking good brother!
> 
> and i been hearing lowriding in everett has died down ..  i dont think so
> *


 I'll do my part! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 12 2009, 01:10 AM~12980588
> *Anyone used headers like that on a regal?
> *


your gonna have problems, i just put a 350 on my monte carlo, i put shortys, they fit fine


those will end up where the motor mounts are, you need shortys


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

These work?

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 10 2009, 07:31 PM~12967280
> *It's back!!! The powdercoater did a great job.
> 
> 
> ...



lookn good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn badass.............


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks like I have Headers for sale. :happysad:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 12 2009, 04:15 PM~12984432
> *Looks like I have Headers for sale.  :happysad:
> *


TOO bad, wish I could use them. 

:angry:


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

Homie, thats one of the best lookin frames I have ever seen. Damn good work fool


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

u have a lot of people eager to see this regal on the street!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn that's real nice!!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you, I am starting to get pretty anxious too.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah the headers on the link you posted are the ones you need


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Roberto.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Found an old pic....fuckin' cotton, :twak: 










This was after rebuild #2 where I painted it and then shaved the handles 2 mos. later :uh:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Making power ball mounts tomorrow, after a parts hunting trip.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 11, 2009)

What size steel you using 1/4 3/16?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rawdog_@Feb 23 2009, 05:11 PM~13089246
> *What size steel you using 1/4 3/16?
> *


On the powerball mounts? 3/16 (outside) and 1/4 for the grid inside. On the frame I used 1/4 through out except for 3/8 on the front cross member


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i have a pic of your car when it was at mariner high... everybody was doin cotton. LOL. funny how things change and you look back and question yourself as to why you allowed yourself to do silly shit.  now worries. need more pics! u been slackin!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill post up some of my diff. tonight! I keep getting fucked by the rain I am trying to keep the dirty work outside.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally done, but I ended up doing it in the rain. :angry:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

SOLID!!! :thumbsup: powdercoating???


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Paint for now, chrome later


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got most of the rack cut out today.



















Test run for fit.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

You dont waste any time bro!!! 10 batts, 3 pumps!!! and all that frame strappin!!! just a cruiser my arse :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 2 2009, 10:28 PM~13158501
> *You dont waste any time bro!!! 10 batts, 3 pumps!!! and all that frame strappin!!! just a cruiser my arse :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 2 2009, 08:28 PM~13158501
> *You dont waste any time bro!!! 10 batts, 3 pumps!!! and all that frame strappin!!! just a cruiser my arse :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lookin great


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

Lookin good homie 
keep up the good work


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> Looks dam good!
> 
> what size pipe did you use? Will it work for any brand cylinder? I don't have cylinders yet so I have no idea of pipe size to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I centered it in the factory spot for pro hopper cyl. 1 5/8" Im not sure what size the pipe is


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 9 2009, 03:03 AM~13222239
> *I centered it in the factory spot for pro hopper cyl. 1 5/8" Im not sure what size the pipe is
> *




Im not getting what you mean by _factory spot _ 
Im thinking center of spring


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 AM~13223729
> *Im not getting what you mean by factory spot
> Im thinking center of spring
> *



The spot where the shock used to be


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 9 2009, 12:18 PM~13224094
> *The spot where the shock used to be
> *


Ok got it  
Is there a reason to put there verses centering it with the coil? Any benefits?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mocked up the front arms today. Chipped the shit out of the paint :angry: Ill get them repainted when I break it all down again to put in the springs.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 10 2009, 11:42 PM~13245321
> *Mocked up the front arms today. Chipped the shit out of the paint :angry: Ill get them repainted when I break it all down again to put in the springs.
> 
> 
> ...


chipped chrome and paint will happen no matter what, just a proof that this rides are meant for use and not for storage


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lol, I dont think my car will swang like that! Damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT FOR QUALITY BUILT


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 18 2009, 02:04 AM~13313121
> *TTT FOR QUALITY BUILT
> *


Thanks man


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

yessir!!! its on and crackin! :wave:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13380146
> *yessir!!! its on and crackin! :wave:
> *


Its getting closer! :biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

looking real good homie. keep it up.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well lets see what kind of shit I can get into today. Time to get to work


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

last anybody heard you were startin your day bout to put in work!!.... where'd you go? u probably been hoppin the shit outa your car!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am waiting for parts,everythings else is new so I ordered new brakes,bearings,cylinders and seals. after I get those it just a matter of bolting shit together. Hows it going for you?


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

standing still. the city is on our ass about parts in the yard and too many cars. my punk ass crackhead neighbor has been complaining to code enforcement. he just got rid of 3 pieces of shit.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

ya'll doing good back home, wish i was around to lend a hand 

i could use a couple hands out here but right now it's also all about the money and time


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 1 2009, 12:59 AM~13451250
> *ya'll doing good back home, wish i was around to lend a hand
> 
> i could use a couple hands out here but right now it's also all about the money and time
> *


 You from the area? Wish you were here too! Thanks for checkin in.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT one question though, are those energy suspension bushings or regular ones?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Energy suspension


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't forget to have the front seat raised so you can see over the wheel with the front end locked up! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thats fucked up! You know I sit on a phonebook.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT...one of the best frames in here


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, That is a big compliment I have seen some nice work on here!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got it setting on the wheels now. The springs are just an old set I had laying around, they aren't permanent.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cutting the springs down today. should have a rolling chassis by tonight!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few from today. Got the front end assembled.



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

More from today. Finally made up my miond to paint the trans.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 6 2009, 07:32 PM~13500678
> *Energy suspension
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

More updates tomorrow,but just tearing the old engine out nothing too exciting!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 14 2009, 11:53 PM~13579313
> *A few from today. Got the front end assembled.
> 
> 
> ...


i dream for the day to come that i can start assembley.......shits comin together real nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 16 2009, 06:17 PM~13598959
> *More from today. Finally made up my miond to paint the trans.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

:0 :0 DAMN looks good


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

really, really nice homie you did a great job. hopefully i can get my frame to look like that. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Belly is cleaned up and primed,ready to spray tomorrow! (cleaning the belly of this car was a fucking nightmare. 23 years of road grime don't clean easy)


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

B-E-A-UTIFUL. this wont live on a trailer will it?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Apr 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13662057
> *B-E-A-UTIFUL. this wont live on a trailer will it?
> *


Hell no, I am building it for cruisin'. I will show it too but cars are for driving. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Painted the firewall today. Belly tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 25 2009, 06:18 PM~13688493
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 25 2009, 06:31 PM~13688565
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thanks! Drop by and check it out next time your up this way. :biggrin: 

Didn't do too much today,but I will be back at it first thing tomorrow am


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nothing too exciting today.... The last coat is setting up on the belly.









And got the rack welded up,still have to add the tie downs and pump mounts.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

More of the rack done today.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 28 2009, 07:30 PM~13722449
> *More of the rack done today.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice :biggrin: i'm just getting done doin the rack in my old regal.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 28 2009, 09:27 PM~13723504
> *looks nice :biggrin:  i'm just getting done doin the rack in my old regal.
> *



I checked that out on your build topic. Looks good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Finally got the belly finished. What a pain in the nuts. I'll post pics later.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

nice work g, cant wait to see this out in the streets


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Apr 29 2009, 02:48 PM~13732020
> *nice work g, cant wait to see this out in the streets
> *


 Your tellin me? I am dying to drive this thing! :angry:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Frame is ready to meet the body! Today I ran all of the brake and fuel lines. And connected the steering linkage. Waiting on a day that it isn't fucking raining and I have enough people to make the big move! So far I have made it through with out rushing anything but I am pretty sure my head is going to explode if I dont get to drive this bitch soon. :around:  :around:  :around: :banghead: :banghead: :wow: :loco:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> Belly is cleaned up and primed,ready to spray tomorrow! (cleaning the belly of this car was a fucking nightmare. 23 years of road grime don't clean easy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 4 2009, 04:12 PM~13782604
> *Frame is ready to meet the body! Today I ran all of the brake and fuel lines. And connected the steering linkage. Waiting on a day that it isn't fucking raining and I have enough people to make the big move! So far I have made it through with out rushing anything but I am pretty sure my head is going to explode if I dont get to drive this bitch soon.  :around:    :around:    :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :wow:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: it will b worth it


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> > Belly is cleaned up and primed,ready to spray tomorrow! (cleaning the belly of this car was a fucking nightmare. 23 years of road grime don't clean easy)
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 4 2009, 06:23 PM~13783997
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: it will b worth it
> *


I know, Im starting to visualise the finished product. It doesnt help matters any. Guess its time to charge up the batteries in my other car and go hit some switches. I use this other car to curb the withdrawl symptoms.
:biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok,body is going on tomorrow to plot out where the rack will sit....


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No it's not trailer queen! But I got one anyways for long trips.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Alright.....back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn thats a nice trailor,thats gonna be one of my next big purchases


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I need it to bring the car to the other side of the state where I am doing the body and paint. Other than that I didnt want to buy one,but I guess it will save me a few sets of front tires on long trips.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got the body bolted down today.(temporarily) I will have to pick it back up to weld the rack in,but I wanted to make sure it all lined up.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Decided to Rhino line the trunk tonight..well worth it and the fumes will make all your troubles go away! :420:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

ahhhh shit!!! its almost time!!!
i'm in a cast so i have one good hand right now. i cant be lifting cars n shit.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

coming along nicely bro, keep up the good work!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 14 2009, 12:21 AM~13882202
> *ahhhh shit!!! its almost time!!!
> i'm in a cast so i have one good hand right now. i cant be lifting cars n shit.
> *


 What you break?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 14 2009, 05:45 AM~13882829
> *coming along nicely bro, keep up the good work!
> *


 Thanks! Ive been watching your build too :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

nothing broke. i was hit with a stihl pole saw in feb. 08. had to have reconstructive tendon surgery. looooong fuckin story. my employer fucked me over telling me i wasnt covered under labor & industries. i went to the doctor after 6 weeks. they couldnt do anything for me. bad year bro. get my cast off next week then rehab. 
nice trailer by the way!!! where u gettin the paint done?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13928643
> *nothing broke. i was hit with a stihl pole saw in feb. 08. had to have reconstructive tendon surgery. looooong fuckin story. my employer fucked me over telling me i wasnt covered under labor & industries. i went to the doctor after 6 weeks. they couldnt do anything for me. bad year bro. get my cast off next week then rehab.
> nice trailer by the way!!! where u gettin the paint done?
> *


Thanks! I will be doing the paint myself. I am taking it to Wenatchee because I have a bigger shop over there that I didnt just build a frame in. The dust in my two car garage could never be cleaned up enough to paint in.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

great work man :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

clean work!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few updates. I've been slippin on the pics. trying to get shit done.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh hell yeah ,shit is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 19 2009, 07:06 PM~13939779
> *oooh hell yeah ,shit is looking good :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

PLAQUE TASTIC!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 20 2009, 11:24 PM~13954637
> *PLAQUE TASTIC!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Motor and trans going in tomorrow!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

lookin real good homie!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 22 2009, 12:39 AM~13964931
> *lookin real good homie!
> *


x2...nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A few more,Been too busy to keep posting


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Blah Blah Blah...Shitty day! Accomplished jack shit! :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Good work pimpin! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 05:23 PM~14005246
> *Good work pimpin! :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 26 2009, 04:12 PM~14005134
> *Blah Blah Blah...Shitty day! Accomplished jack shit!  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: 
keep at it man!! down the homestretch now. it will all be worth it


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@May 26 2009, 11:11 PM~14010024
> *:roflmao:
> keep at it man!! down the homestretch now. it will all be worth it
> *


 Hope so.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13939335
> *A few updates. I've been slippin on the pics. trying to get shit done.
> 
> 
> ...


well thats a diferent way to light up your trunk :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Theres four more underneath. Its custom! :twak:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wiring today,not my favorite thing to do!


----------



## 310 death row (Jan 18, 2009)

looking good man


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

Its lookin good Frodo! I better be seeing that thing in moses lake june 14th!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

back to where it should be....ttt


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks,blacksmith! Looks like Moses is out of the question :machinegun: Really dissapointed I worked my ass off. just didnt make the deadline.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 10 2009, 06:13 PM~14154216
> *Thanks,blacksmith! Looks like Moses is out of the question  :machinegun: Really dissapointed I worked my ass off. just didnt make the deadline.
> *


what :angry:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

that shit is looking nice. I can not wait to see it finished.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

looks good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

talk about being in the home stretch....your almost there brother,shits looking real good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:29 PM~14162799
> *talk about being in the home stretch....your almost there brother,shits looking real good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

just take it eazy an it will come out hard an the others will fill like shit cause u camn out on top


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya thats true,the reason I didnt make the show is because i refused to cut corners. If Im not happy with the final outcome it was all a waste.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Few more pics. from yesterday...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Time for exhaust,and starting this filthy whore up!


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 13 2009, 11:30 AM~14179654
> *Time for exhaust,and starting this filthy whore up!
> *


Did you get it started up? I am jealous right now. I went took all the after market AC out of my 64 this weekend and that excited me to be able to see the motor instead of a big old compressor when I lift the hood. We still have to get togetther sometime and chop my springs when you arent so busy let me know.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Started up today for the first time! No leaks no major issues! :biggrin:


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 18 2009, 11:15 PM~14235832
> *Started up today for the first time! No leaks no major issues!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


getting closer. looks good.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Next update,getting the switches working! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 19 2009, 02:15 AM~14235832
> *Started up today for the first time! No leaks no major issues!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


nice and smooove....sounds good,looks great too :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 01:15 PM~14240335
> *nice and smooove....sounds good,looks great too :thumbsup:
> *


 Ive been waiting to hear that engine for a looooong time.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well,the front switch works! And I learned why you triple check everything,Missed a hose connection(left it loose) Fun mess to clean up.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 21 2009, 10:53 PM~14259633
> *Well,the front switch works! And I learned why you triple check everything,Missed a hose connection(left it loose) Fun mess to clean up.
> *


 pussy juice everywhere


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dropping the driveline off tomorrow and then its off to body and paint!


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

big ups to you man
the work u put in to ur low is what its all about
im in the same process with my 86 regal limited n seein ur thread is all the inspiration i need to move in my garage permanetely haha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Jun 23 2009, 01:46 AM~14270127
> *big ups to you man
> the work u put in to ur low is what its all about
> im in the same process with my 86 regal limited n seein ur thread is all the inspiration i need to move in my garage permanetely haha
> *


 Go for it! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Might be drivable by Sat.! MUAH HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 PM~14296449
> *Might be drivable by Sat.! MUAH HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> *


 YA.....So im gonna need a ride to :biggrin: alki if u dont mind


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 25 2009, 05:05 PM~14296449
> *Might be drivable by Sat.! MUAH HAHAHAHAHAHA!
> *


damn bro,you got that thing together quick :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Jun 25 2009, 03:56 PM~14297800
> *YA.....So im gonna need a ride to  :biggrin: alki if u dont mind
> *


 Ok not,that drivable. Just enought to get it to body and paint. Im not going to fully assemble the body. No headlights or anything.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## DOWN IV LIFE64 (Jul 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Comin along nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Drove this bitch for the first time on wed. Holy fuck what a trip to finally back it out of the garage. Now I am hauling it off to a bigger shop so I cant do the body and paint.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 14 2009, 03:02 AM~14766167
> *Drove this bitch for the first time on wed. Holy fuck what a trip to finally back it out of the garage. Now I am hauling it off to a bigger shop so I cant do the body and paint.
> *


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:biggrin: been awhile!! keep it moving!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I haven't updated in quite a while. I took the car over to Wenatchee to start the body/paint work,I will be going every weekend till its finished. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

After a thorough inspection from the supervisor. I got the rest of the weekend off to drive home.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 24 2009, 02:43 AM~14860876
> *I haven't updated in quite a while. I took the car over to Wenatchee to start the body/paint work,I will be going every weekend till its finished. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


no burnout or nothin? :dunno:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No,haven't tried that yet...hmmmmm.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 24 2009, 09:11 PM~14868345
> *No,haven't tried that yet...hmmmmm.
> *


lol,im just messin round...shits gotta be super gratifying to have that thing back together


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 24 2009, 06:14 PM~14868370
> *lol,im just messin round...shits gotta be super gratifying to have that thing back together
> *



Hell yeah,took long enough! I've had the car for 11 years. kept getting wrecked and stolen and pushed to the back burner, That first cruise is going to kick ass!


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Aug 24 2009, 07:49 PM~14870273
> *Hell yeah,took long enough! I've had the car for 11 years. kept getting wrecked and stolen and pushed to the back burner, That first cruise is going to kick ass!
> *


haven't let shit stop you! perseverance pays! EC KINGS! been meaning to get at u, but been scraping and sanding moms house for over a month now to paint.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Something to fix up in the meantime. So the wife can cruise too! :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

there goes the neighborhood..... still wish u had the 65 though :angry:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Naw,wasnt my year. Ill do up an Impala eventually.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sealed and primed the car this weekend! After a little body work and more FUCKING sanding. Well be ready for color.
(sealer)

















(Primer and guide coat)


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

I SMELL VICTORY!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 8 2009, 10:17 PM~15022647
> *I SMELL VICTORY!!!
> *


 I thought it was just paint fumes! :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

The builds lookin good homie. Can't wait to see that bitch with some color


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Should only be a few more weeks!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Post that shit when you do homie


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

summer's drawing to a close..... u gonna make it?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Probably not...staring at it finished in my garage is going to be fucking torture!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I know I can get the cutlass on the road though. It will have to do for now


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 16 2009, 10:19 AM~15098002
> *looking good!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

no worries! it is nice in the winter. maybe take a cruise on a frigid but sunny day?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yezzir!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No updates this weekend,didnt make it out to the car because my daughter was sick. Oh well,next weekend I guess


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 20 2009, 10:28 PM~15138485
> *No updates this weekend,didnt make it out to the car because my daughter was sick. Oh well,next weekend I guess
> *


hope she's better


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Sep 23 2009, 05:52 PM~15167648
> *hope she's better
> *


 She is actually! Thanks man! Just a little cold,probably from starting school. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am selling the blue Cutlass for 2500,found another project that I have to have! I am at work and will be posting more details later.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Regal is ready for paint! Its on now. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok it's finally ready to paint! Hopefully shooting the door jambs this week and the body next weekend!




























Gotta show the kid how it's done! She will be a rider someday soon too!



























My grandfather "Poppa" puttin in some work!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*I AM SELLING A FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME I HAD BUILT FOR MY REGAL, ITS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED WITHOUT BONDO. I SPENT OVER $2,200.00 TO HAVE THIS FRAME BUILT AND IT TOOK THEM APPROX 1YEAR TO FINISH IT UP. I NEVER GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO USE IT SO NOW I AM GOING TO TAKE A HUGE LOSS AND PUT IT UP FOR SALE, I AM ASKING 1,700.00 FOR IT BUT AM OPEN TO OFFERS. TO CHECK OUT THE PICS GO TO*

www.myspace.com/1blvdkings


It is located in Fresno Ca where it was built by Sonny who hops the Black Widow truck....


Make me a reasonable offer, I doubt your going to find a cleaner frame this this for under 2,500 .

SEND ME A PM IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Glad to hear your girls better and gettin down and dirty with dad to build up the Regal. My daughter like to work on the MC also :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Sep 28 2009, 12:42 PM~15208490
> *I AM SELLING A FULLY WRAPPED AND MOLDED FRAME I HAD BUILT FOR MY REGAL, ITS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED WITHOUT BONDO. I SPENT OVER $2,200.00 TO HAVE THIS FRAME BUILT AND IT TOOK THEM APPROX 1YEAR TO FINISH IT UP. I NEVER GOT THE OPPORTUNITY TO USE IT SO NOW I AM GOING TO TAKE A HUGE LOSS AND PUT IT UP FOR SALE, I AM ASKING 1,700.00 FOR IT BUT AM OPEN TO OFFERS. TO CHECK OUT THE PICS GO TO
> 
> www.myspace.com/1blvdkings
> ...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Sep 27 2009, 10:36 PM~15201871
> *Ok it's finally ready to paint! Hopefully shooting the door jambs this week and the body next weekend!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real good,what color you spraying it?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Dark red metallic (just like it was) But with lace patterns ghosted in and some pinstriping. Maybe a little airbrushing if I can teach myself how to do it right.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good,im sure youll figure out the airbrushing :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im in no hurry,just something Ive wanted to try.


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

how long have u been workin on it for now anywayz? if u dont mind me askin :nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

this is before and after,you gonna look just like gramps :0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 07:33 AM~15226884
> *this is before and after,you gonna look just like gramps  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats funny cause our personalities are exactly the same. But I hope i never get that fuckin old and ugly! :biggrin: I was raised by him after both my parents were killed. He is the best friend I have ever had.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here we go!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 now lets see some more!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Lol,next weekend I am going to go do the body and the bottom of the hood and decklid. I went and found the lace that I am going to ghost into it too.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Damn,hope I can beat the shitty weather. :around:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Oct 5 2009, 02:18 AM~15269537
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Laid down the final coat of sealer today, color going down tomorrow. i will add pics. on Sunday night. :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

need some pics right now dagnabbit!! hurry up so you can make it to vegas


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Vegas??? lol it's not Vegas worty but thanks!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Oct 11 2009, 01:39 PM~15324226
> *need some pics right now dagnabbit!! hurry up so you can make it to vegas
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, Finally back in town.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shits lookin sick bro,you did a good job!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i think the flowers are pretty too :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

j/k.....i likes,this youre first time paintin?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've played around with it a bit,but This is my first real hands on enperience. Can you tell? lol


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Pretty much grew up around it suppose I may have picked up a thing or two along the way


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn, your shits come along way! Lookin good homie!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:tears: 
tears of joy

you were putting in work!! looks fantastic!! i bet you have a permanent smile on your face right now. you've been at it for a long ass time, it's real sweet you haven't given up!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

lookin good homie! can't wait to see it out there.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15338811
> *lookin good homie! can't wait to see it out there.
> *



Thank you,I cant wait to get out next year... I am hoping for at least a couple nice days this year to go out a bit! Not counting on it though. :uh:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A little re-assembly and a wet sand and buff,and I am hitting the roads in Wenatchee before the ride home. :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the way you ran the lace on that upper body line. Damn homie, next sunny day you and your club are gonna have to celebrate with a cruise :biggrin: Thats a good look for ECK


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Headed out this weekend to wet sand and polish it up! Looks like she's coming home the first week of nov.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see it in person homie, good job on that. looks sic


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy fuck I am tired spent 7 hrs buffing and polishing saturday. I will have pics up tonight.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shiiiiiiny :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: REGALRIDER86, mooch360


:wave:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 18 2009, 07:22 PM~15395199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass regal homie :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good man... weathers not ice cold yet in wenatchee?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No, It was really nice today. Rained a little on Sat.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

YEEAAAAHHHHHH BBOOOYYYYEEEEEEEE


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cant wait to bring her home. I have to sell this damn cutlass first!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Oct 19 2009, 02:18 PM~15403031
> *YEEAAAAHHHHHH BBOOOYYYYEEEEEEEE
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 20 2009, 09:59 PM~15418921
> *
> *



HAHAHAH wrong topic.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No regal this weekend....starting to get the withdraw shakes!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Oct 24 2009, 01:31 PM~15454049
> *No regal this weekend....starting to get the withdraw shakes!
> *


ooooh i cant wait to go threw that sorta withdrawl


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am bringing it home next weekend, I anticipate that his week will drag on like no other.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

hope everythings good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ya not coming home till this coming weekend, couldnt make it out on sunday.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got her home safe today,pics. to come


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 8 2009, 06:38 PM~15601019
> *Got her home safe today,pics. to come
> *


hell yeah. gotta us all on the edge of our seats and shit LOL. Post them pics asap homie :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok here ya go! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see it on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Whips Lookin good....


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No joke, Is it summer yet?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 9 2009, 09:29 PM~15615081
> *No joke, Is it summer yet?
> *


naw, gotta give the rest of us some time to catch up


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15615804
> *naw, gotta give the rest of us some time to catch up
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 10 2009, 11:00 AM~15618492
> *
> *


again,no burnout or no switch action........what a gyp


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 03:57 PM~15623736
> *again,no burnout or no switch action........what a gyp
> *


Damn, I FAILED again! :twak: If it ever stops raining I'll do that.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 9 2009, 07:44 PM~15614372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


snowing in the pass already  

i bet that had you all puckered up  

looks real nice, fuck the tire peelin!!! be easy on the lil lady. so what's your plans now?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Next is pinstriping and fixing a few little problems. Melted my switch power wire (easy fix) and resealing the trans. pan. Then some more cleaning and more cleaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Nov 11 2009, 08:35 PM~15638925
> *:h5:
> *


Invitation is still open if you want to drop by. :biggrin:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 12 2009, 08:26 AM~15643362
> *Invitation is still open if you want to drop by. :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here a quick vid. Really dark though :biggrin: 
http://s270.photobucket.com/albums/jj88/ja...nt=P2020443.flv


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice regal!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Nov 9 2009, 08:44 PM~15614372
> *Ok here ya go! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie,at first i thought you came over white pass with that thing,i was like whoa somethin i wouldnt do at all..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 7 2010, 11:55 AM~16539676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie,you bringin it to moses lake this year?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

damn im not a g-body fan but i like this its clean,simple to the point. :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2010, 03:30 AM~17030857
> *clean homie,you bringin it to moses lake this year?
> *


That's the plan. Gotta support the Lowcos! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 29 2010, 10:07 AM~17032902
> *damn im not a g-body fan but i like this its clean,simple to the point.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2010, 03:28 AM~17030851
> *clean homie,at first i thought you came over white pass with that thing,i was like whoa somethin i wouldnt do at all..
> *


 Just Stevens pass. Nerve wrecking trip though :wow:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

Glad to see you got the regal going. Looks good man


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Mar 30 2010, 12:05 PM~17044673
> *Glad to see you got the regal going. Looks good man
> *



Do you still have your car?


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17046227
> *Do you still have your car?
> *


Had to sell it :angry: :tears: :tears: I am hoping to get back in the game soon though.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

!st car show this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

congrats on the win man!! Car looks real good.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yeah....FAIL!!!! This is on the way back. On the way there I dropped my driveline. Swapped out a u-joint roadside ten mins. flat (7/16" wrench and a rock from someones yard.) :cheesy:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Let my daughter play a little (age 11)


Decent three :biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100 (Jul 16, 2008)

solid work homie

that 3s lookin huuuge..not decent


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

A little switch play in front of the P.D.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jun 8 2010, 02:48 PM~17729675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jun 8 2010, 05:14 PM~17730881
> *Lookin good
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Fuckin rain! :thumbsdown:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17941709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin sick homie :rofl: You gonna make it out to the Rollerz show? I didn't see you at Moses Lake. Wanted to say whats up to you


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a water leak at my house and stayed here in town. I will be at the Rollerz show though.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Jul 2 2010, 10:10 AM~17944763
> *I had a water leak at my house and stayed here in town. I will be at the Rollerz show though.
> *


Sorry to hear that. Hope there wasn't much damage.


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

looked good at the Rollerz show :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

:wow: :thumbsup: 
nice regal


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 6 2010, 06:01 PM~17976510
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> nice regal
> *



Thank you.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 6 2010, 10:15 PM~17414913
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: at the people in the yard.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

That is my grandfather and his 94 yr old neighbor. We told him I would take him for a ride but he didnt wanna go after that


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Summers coming!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 21 2011, 09:33 PM~20393826
> *Summers coming!
> *


for a day :rofl: Can't wait though :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Vote for lowrider of the month!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=588137&st=40


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Geezzz you an your brothers putting out some lows


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on LOM :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

It s just in the rides section, not LOM. But thanks brother! You going up to Bellingham?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

REGALRIDER86 said:


> It s just in the rides section, not LOM. But thanks brother! You going up to Bellingham?


You know what I ment lol. Yeah. Gonna see about riding up with Tone. Bellingham, Seward Park. I'm on it


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice car I like you frame work looks nice and strong keep up the good work


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

TTT For a clean G Body on the banner!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Build & ride well worth the recognition!


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

man, just read thru ur build bro. Car is awesome. Good color, everything lookn good.


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

I got my back end done...but not to that extent,,, you clownin foreal!! how much does it co$t to have a REG frame wrapped like that? ...If u sold that after all your reinforcements.......what would u let it go for?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thatz a Bad Ass build homie. The regal is looking really Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i see u swangin!!!!!!


----------



## Anaheim Ca (Jan 12, 2012)

CLEAAAAN!!!! Loving the paint job homie...what color did you go with?! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Been a while.


----------



## 85 Buick Regal... (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it for sale


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

85 Buick Regal... said:


> Is it for sale


Never.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------

